# Cheap PCs.



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2005)

We want to get the kids PCs or laptops for Christmas. All we want for them is something that'll let them do basic word processing and maybe check their e-mail over our wireless network. If we give them too much power they'll never leave their rooms. Overwhelmingly, we intend them to use it as a word processor.

Where's a good source for ordering a cheap machine? Ideally it'd have Windows XP alread loaded on it, though we do have one spare copy floating around we could use if it had no OS. All things being equal a laptop would probably be prefereable, but that isn't essential. We've found many sites through eBay, computershopper.com, etc., but don't know what's best.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 1, 2005)

hmmm...a cheap pc and XP don't necessarily go hand in hand.  XP needs about 6 gig to install, 256mb ram to run with and, at least, a 500MHz processor.

Plus, XP really sux.

EBay or your local used PC shop would be the first two places I looked.

Good Luck!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, we want an OS that is current enough to let us hook up the wireless network. That's the concern.

Is it really 6Gb? Wow! Well, disk space is cheap, but I don't want to have to install a ton of RAM in these things.


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 1, 2005)

I know Dell sells 'refurbished' machines from their web site. 

I prefer to buy from the local guy, rather than a national guy. I imagine you can find a little computer shop in your town where they build everything to spec. You can get a good machine, relatively inexpensively, without the extra stuff Gateway, HP, or Dell pack into their versions of the OS. 

This is the guy I used last -  http://www.pcdepot.com/table/homepc_apc.htmhttp://www.pcdepot.com/table/homepc_epc.htm - as I said, he is local, but your should be able to find a similar guy in your town.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 1, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Well, we want an OS that is current enough to let us hook up the wireless network. That's the concern.
> 
> Is it really 6Gb? Wow! Well, disk space is cheap, but I don't want to have to install a ton of RAM in these things.


 
2k will do that and it has 1/5th the diskspace and ~1/2 the ram requirements.

Plus, it's more stablerer.

...er


----------



## Swordlady (Dec 1, 2005)

How about this one from TigerDirect: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1525691&Sku=S278-6643







It's an all-in-one system; everything is built into the monitor.  The specs are kinda antiquated (Pentium III 1GHz processor, 20GB hard drive and 128MB RAM), but it's good enough to run Windows XP (oh wait...this one has Windows 2000), Microsoft Office, and email.  You could connect a wireless card to it, for accessing your wireless network.  And it's only $349.99.

In any case, TigerDirect is a good source for cheap PCs.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 1, 2005)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> In any case, TigerDirect is a good source for cheap PCs.


The key word here being cheap...


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2005)

These are for the kids...cheap is good. My son will go to college in 2 years' time and may well need a college-mandated laptop at that point. I just want something cheap for him, and another for his younger sister, until then. I'll definitely check out the Tiger Direct link.

There is a used computer shop near us, but I assumed I'd get a better deal off the Internet. Maybe not so?


----------



## Kreth (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm just not a big Tiger Direct fan. Those specs should be fine for Word, and e-mail... The biggest problem with those all-in-one configurations is that if, say, you fry your video card, there's no swapping out just the card. You'd have to buy a new PC.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2005)

Good point. We're fairly handy with hardware and so we might want to be able to do that sort of thing.


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 1, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> There is a used computer shop near us, but I assumed I'd get a better deal off the Internet. Maybe not so?


 
I would assume that anything you buy from an e-vendor is going to have 'helper' programs installed on it ... you know, the free 30 day quicken trial software .... you may get both norton & mcafee antivirus programs --- for free ... free internet provider services installed ... aol - mindspring - etc ... 

the nice thing about the guy down the street ... is you get just the OS. To me, not having the junk on the machine is worth the couple of bucks extra you may end up paying.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 1, 2005)

Since you're comfortable with hardware, you might want to check newegg.com or mwave.com. Both sites have decent prices on hardware, and you can build a barebones PC fairly cheaply.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the suggestions! We ended up getting one for my son through eBay when all is said and done, but will hold off for his younger sister and get her an iPod knock-off instead. (Don't tell her!) If we could've found a cheaper one we'd have done them both, but at $160 we decided it would be too big a part of her Christmas for what she'd get out of it.


----------



## splazzatch (Dec 9, 2005)

If you want an Ipod knock-off there are some great ones out there that are so much better than the Ipod. More space, better sound and cheaper price. I've seen them with 20gb of space and the ability to play video for about 100 dollar cheaper. I don't remember the brand off hand I want to say Rio but that is probably wrong...check bestbuy.com.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 10, 2005)

We've been looking at one from www.zvue.com that also does video. But, it seems to not have much memory.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 10, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> We've been looking at one from www.zvue.com that also does video. But, it seems to not have much memory.


Arnisador my wife works for the school district and every year the upgrade from the years before you can usaully pick them up during the summer for about 50 bucks a piece that includes the operating system with the monitors. We picked them up for our kids last summer and the already know how to use them because they had them all year long at the school. Of course they are ugly boxes you know no bell and whistle but good machines.
Terry


----------

